# 90 gallons of goodness...



## AquaRotro80 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been running a new, filtrated freshwater 90 gallon tank for about a week now. I am using a cannister filter & a powerhead. The tank is filled with softened well water. I did use water treatment. 

I have three bleeding heart tetras that I've had for about two years now, & they have outgrown my 30 gallon (hence upgrading to the 90 gallon). They seem pretty hearty. I obviously want to keep them around for some time.

My question is, when can I transfer them to the new tank?
I am planning on testing the water to see where all of my levels are.

But from what I understand, is it better for me to get the cycling process going with the bleeding hearts in it? Or should I go the whole ammonia route? :?:


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

If you value the tetra's don't stick em in that tank till it cycles. and do the normal old slow cycle.

Or buy Seachem Stability use as directed and stick the tetra's in from day 1.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

3 tetra in 90 gallons? I would go ahead and move them and seed the new filter with media from the old. That bioload is low enough that the ammonia & nitrite spikes should be pretty low (diluted). if you do that and increase the bioload slowly (each new addition could make a 'minicycle' as the filter catches up) you should be fine. Thats one of the reasons I like big tanks. But if you'd like to add a whole bunch of new fish at once, go the ammonia route. If you have a reason to keep the new tank separate from the old (disease or nasty algae in the old tank), then you could buy stability or other 'bio in a bottle' or do it the slow way.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

How big are your tetras?? Only 3 of them have outgrown a 30 gallon?? Are you sure you know what fish you have?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would suggest getting more bleeding heart tetras if you are putting them into a 90 gallon. They would love to have some friends and that size tank could house them easily. (but don't add more until the cycle is complete.) 
Bleeding heart tetras are only supposed to get to 3 inches, I don't think that would be large enough to outgrow a 30 gallon, but they will enjoy the space.


----------



## AquaRotro80 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, the fish are Red Tail Tinfoil Barbs of the Cyprinidae family. 
I am currently cycling the tank, having transferred 10-15 gallons of water from their original tank. I took some gravel from their original tank & placed it in the media container of the canister filter. I have also added an Emperor 400 & will continue to monitor levels.

I originally couldn't find the species for the life of me. I happened to come across the receipt from where I purchased them, & it read "RD TINFL BAR". I found it quickly after that.

Does a Ph of 6.5 to 7.5, with a hardness of 2-10dGH sound acceptable for these fish?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Water parameters sound good. Would you have bought them if you knew they could live 10 years and grow to 14" ? Good for you for giving them the space they need.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha I knew they weren't bleeding heart tetras, yeah everything sounds good, barbs are pretty tolerant and hearty. Good thing you got a tank big enough now.


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

as stated earlier, seed your media from your old tank. You will go thru a mini-cycle your barbs will love the extra room. Any stocking plans for that lovely 90gal?


----------



## AquaRotro80 (Sep 8, 2009)

As of now, I haven't even looked into what other fish I would like to introduce to the tank. Any suggestions as to which fish can co-exist with the three Barbs?


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

AquaRotro80 said:


> Well, the fish are Red Tail Tinfoil Barbs of the Cyprinidae family.
> I am currently cycling the tank, having transferred 10-15 gallons of water from their original tank. I took some gravel from their original tank & placed it in the media container of the canister filter. I have also added an Emperor 400 & will continue to monitor levels.
> 
> I originally couldn't find the species for the life of me. I happened to come across the receipt from where I purchased them, & it read "RD TINFL BAR". I found it quickly after that.
> ...



fish are really hearty when it comes to PH as long as you keep it constant and stable.. as long as it doesnt drop or raise to frequently.. you should be find.. with your three barbs what kind of barbs are they?


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

also up your bleeding heart tetras, they are schooling fish and should be keep in 6 or more


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

We already figured out he doesn't have bleeding heart tetras Ceekay, they are Tin Foil barbs


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> We already figured out he doesn't have bleeding heart tetras Ceekay, they are Tin Foil barbs


oh sorry was at work and was skimming the post, thanks for the up Tallone


----------

